# New Outback 18rs



## outbacker23 (Jan 6, 2008)

Hello folks,
I just purchased my new Outback 18RS. This is my first TT. I am new to the forum here and just registered so i could ask those of you with experience about questions i have. I just towed the Outback 300 miles back home from the dealers, and went to make sure to tighten the lug nuts, and realize i have no lug wrench for the trailer wheels. The lug nuts are bigger than my truck lug nuts, so my truck lug wrench won't fit. Guess i'll have to go to Sears in the morning and buy a lug wrench and jack for the Outback. I assumed that a brand new Outback should have the lug wrench and jack, but maybe i shouldn't assume. Anyone else had this experience?


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Athomas ...

Just curous -- did the dealer conduct an PDI with you???

Mine did not come with a lug wrench either -- but i think thats my fautl becuase when the dealer asked me if i needed one i said no -- becuase I use a torque wrench instead...


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Athomas
















 to Outbackers! 

AND Congrats on your new 18rs! 

Where area are you from??

I don't believe that Outbacks come with a lug wrench or a jack. We purchased an inexpensive torque wrench at Harbor Freight that does the job just fine...

As far as a jack, we haven't had the need for one of those yet...that's what AAA is for









Enjoy and Happy Camping,


----------



## outbacker23 (Jan 6, 2008)

Ghosty said:


> Athomas ...
> 
> Just curous -- did the dealer conduct an PDI with you???
> 
> Mine did not come with a lug wrench either -- but i think thats my fautl becuase when the dealer asked me if i needed one i said no -- becuase I use a torque wrench instead...


 Yes, the dealer did the PDI with me, but i was in such a hurry to start heading back home that i might have missed him telling me that the Outback had no lug wrench or jack. I'll get myself a torque wrench tomorrow like you have. Thanks


----------



## outbacker23 (Jan 6, 2008)

skippershe said:


> Hi Athomas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am from down around Memphis, Tennessee way. Thank you kindly for the nice welcome.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Welcome and enjoy the new trailer.
















Just a note, check the lug holding the spare, they have been known to be a different size than the lugs on the axles. While you re at Sears, get a good bottle jack for lifting the TT.

John


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> Welcome and enjoy the new trailer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2 on the bottle jack to lift the Outback. don't use the 4 stabilizers to hold the Outback off the ground...they are not meant for that.

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.



Glad you found us.











Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.


----------



## outbacker23 (Jan 6, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Welcome and enjoy the new trailer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2 on the bottle jack to lift the Outback. don't use the 4 stabilizers to hold the Outback off the ground...they are not meant for that.

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.



Glad you found us.











Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.















[/quote]
Will do, and thanks for the replys. I already love the Outback. I am a solo camper and it suits me just fine. The first dumb mistake i made was pulling the rear slide out without the braces put up. I had to get my neighbor to come help me move the slide back in to get the braces to fit. It is now working fine. I cannot believe i did such a stupid thing. Must be old age LOL. I will get the bottle jack and torque wrench tomorrow. The stabilizer base plates were in a box under the sink, and i finally found those and got them installed. I wanted to get back home before the snow and headed out of the dealers before letting everything sink in. I knew to use a torque wrench to check the lugs, and why i thought a regular lug wrench would work i don't know. I'll probably have several more ignorant questions, but making the mistakes now before camping will teach me. Thanks again.


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Welcome Athomas to the Outbackers and congrats on the New TT









As for the lug nuts on the axel wheels, check to see if yours came with plastic lug nut covers. If so you must first wiggle them off to expose the actual lug nuts.

Ed


----------



## outbacker23 (Jan 6, 2008)

outbacknjack said:


> Welcome Athomas to the Outbackers and congrats on the New TT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Ed...I will be so embarassed if there are plastic caps over the lugnuts, and that is the reason my truck lug wrench wouldn't fit on them. Oh well, as long as you folks keep teaching me, i am willing to learn. Thanks Ed, and i'll be back tomorrow to post whether or not the Outback lugs are covered with the plastic caps.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

No such thing as an ignorant question around here









Feel free to ask away...that's what we're here for









Oh, and you'll find that we're really good at posting at just about any and everything in between too!


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Welcome to the site.









Congratualtions on the new Outback.

Enjoy using it.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Athomas said:


> Will do, and thanks for the replys. I already love the Outback. I am a solo camper and it suits me just fine. The first dumb mistake i made was pulling the rear slide out without the braces put up. I had to get my neighbor to come help me move the slide back in to get the braces to fit. It is now working fine. I cannot believe i did such a stupid thing. Must be old age LOL. I will get the bottle jack and torque wrench tomorrow. The stabilizer base plates were in a box under the sink, and i finally found those and got them installed. I wanted to get back home before the snow and headed out of the dealers before letting everything sink in. I knew to use a torque wrench to check the lugs, and why i thought a regular lug wrench would work i don't know. I'll probably have several more ignorant questions, but making the mistakes now before camping will teach me. Thanks again.


We've all made mistakes, so don't feel too bad. Glad to hear you're having a great time with the Outback. Post some pictures and start planning your Mods.


----------



## chbcso (Dec 2, 2006)

WELCOME TO THE OUTBACKERS!!!


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

Welcome!

Great site, I have been here for a couple months now and won't be leaving anytime soon.


----------



## Oregon Drifter (May 22, 2006)

We have had our 18RS for almost a year and have fully enjoyed it. I first installed a quickie flush and put a drawer in the flip drawer under the sink. But the best upgrade was putting 1.5" styrofoam around the water pump to quiet it down. Enjoy the ease of backing a shorter trailer especislly in forest service camp grounds.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Oregon Drifter said:


> We have had our 18RS for almost a year and have fully enjoyed it. I first installed a quickie flush and put a drawer in the flip drawer under the sink. But the best upgrade was putting 1.5" styrofoam around the water pump to quiet it down. Enjoy the ease of backing a shorter trailer *especislly in forest service camp grounds.*


SHHHHHHHHHHHhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

Don't go telling everyone about our forest service campgrounds.


----------



## outbacker23 (Jan 6, 2008)

Oregon Drifter said:


> We have had our 18RS for almost a year and have fully enjoyed it. I first installed a quickie flush and put a drawer in the flip drawer under the sink. But the best upgrade was putting 1.5" styrofoam around the water pump to quiet it down. Enjoy the ease of backing a shorter trailer especislly in forest service camp grounds.


Thanks folks, i spent the day today getting a lockable toolbox installed in my truck bed to carry my generator that i'll be getting. I am going for the eu2000i. I didn't make it out to my daughter-in-laws sister's house today where my Outback is stowed to check the lugnuts, but hopefully i'll do it tomorrow. I did get my torque wrench and bottle jack though. Tommorrow i will also get a rugged cover tonneau cover installed over the truckbed. It will go on over the toolbox also as it sits below the rails. I will be doing lots of boondocking so i am getting ready. I also want to put the accordian shower door in. I am itching to get out into BLM, Forest Service lands, and where ever else i can find. I will be practically living in the 18RS while i wait for my house to sell. I also ordered quite a bit of stuff from Camping World, and it is on the way by ground delivery...water filter, sewer hoses, lounge chair LOL, chemicals, etc. I'll be back and i really appreciate all the replys. Thanks.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Athomas said:


> We have had our 18RS for almost a year and have fully enjoyed it. I first installed a quickie flush and put a drawer in the flip drawer under the sink. But the best upgrade was putting 1.5" styrofoam around the water pump to quiet it down. Enjoy the ease of backing a shorter trailer especislly in forest service camp grounds.


Thanks folks, i spent the day today getting a lockable toolbox installed in my truck bed to carry my generator that i'll be getting. I am going for the eu2000i. I didn't make it out to my daughter-in-laws sister's house today where my Outback is stowed to check the lugnuts, but hopefully i'll do it tomorrow. I did get my torque wrench and bottle jack though. Tommorrow i will also get a rugged cover tonneau cover installed over the truckbed. It will go on over the toolbox also as it sits below the rails. I will be doing lots of boondocking so i am getting ready. I also want to put the accordian shower door in. I am itching to get out into BLM, Forest Service lands, and where ever else i can find. I will be practically living in the 18RS while i wait for my house to sell. I also ordered quite a bit of stuff from Camping World, and it is on the way by ground delivery...water filter, sewer hoses, lounge chair LOL, chemicals, etc. I'll be back and i really appreciate all the replys. Thanks.

[/quote]

Sound like you've taken a huge leap into the deep end of the pool (as we all have). Enjoy the new toy/tools....post a picture or two when you can.


----------



## Dadof4 (Mar 30, 2007)

Welcome aboard! Yes... check out the mods!!! Too much fun! There are some very talented people here with many years of experience, use them! Good choice on a honda generator... the people who camp near you will be glad you didn't settle for a cheap (loud) genny! The 18 looks cool... but alas.. with 4 kids in tow I'll have to lug around the extra 8 feet of trailer.
Oh yeah, be sure to check the torque specifications for the lugs. Too tight can be as bad as too loose. (Sorry I don't have the torque specs handy-they're in the TT)

Enjoy the TT!

Jim


----------



## outbacker23 (Jan 6, 2008)

Dadof4 said:


> Welcome aboard! Yes... check out the mods!!! Too much fun! There are some very talented people here with many years of experience, use them! Good choice on a honda generator... the people who camp near you will be glad you didn't settle for a cheap (loud) genny! The 18 looks cool... but alas.. with 4 kids in tow I'll have to lug around the extra 8 feet of trailer.
> Oh yeah, be sure to check the torque specifications for the lugs. Too tight can be as bad as too loose. (Sorry I don't have the torque specs handy-they're in the TT)
> 
> Enjoy the TT!
> ...


Howdy again good people,
Well, when i went out today to the Outback, i did find that the lug nuts have little plastic snap on covers that look exactly like the lug nuts







Well, it is obvious now why my truck lug wrench would not go on over the lug nuts LOL...(embarassed) Problem solved with a little wiggling and off they popped so i could torque the lugs. I also went out to the nearest Honda generator dealer intending to purchase the eu2000i, but ended up getting the eu3000is, So much for the toolbox i had installed in the truck bed yesterday to carry the 2000 in. I am considering getting an aluminum box mounted to protect the 3000, or else the rugged cover bed cover. It (3000) sits about an inch above the truck bed rails so maybe the rugged cover won't work. In any event, by the time my house sells this spring, i will have all my mods done, and ready to set sail on my fulltiming adventure. I am retired now, and sure don't need a mortgage over my head. I have three little grandsons, and first grand daughter is due in 10 days, so when warm weather gets here, (or maybe before), i will be finding out where all the good boondocking places are and head out. Thank goodness for the light weight of the 18RS. I am still 1000 lbs. under max weight.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Funny about the lug nuts...but live and learn eh?









You should sound like your ready for some great adventures. Please stick around and post some of them once you sell the house and chart out into the vast unknown of full-timing!!


----------



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

Congrats on the new Outback. Good for you guys, and we hope that you have a blast with it. As far as the plastic lug nut covers, well some of us may also be guilty of such things







, and as time goes on you may find other little tricks along the way. Great wealth of information here and there is no such thing as a dopey or ignorant question. Trust me, I have tried to find them. The list of mods is endless, so go nuts and have fun.

Cheers.


----------



## walkerman (Nov 21, 2007)

Athomas said:


> Hello folks,
> I just purchased my new Outback 18RS. This is my first TT. I am new to the forum here and just registered so i could ask those of you with experience about questions i have. I just towed the Outback 300 miles back home from the dealers, and went to make sure to tighten the lug nuts, and realize i have no lug wrench for the trailer wheels. The lug nuts are bigger than my truck lug nuts, so my truck lug wrench won't fit. Guess i'll have to go to Sears in the morning and buy a lug wrench and jack for the Outback. I assumed that a brand new Outback should have the lug wrench and jack, but maybe i shouldn't assume. Anyone else had this experience?


Just purchased 08 23krs, same as far as jack/tire iron. Find scissor jack from import auto/truck. They work well and quick. Make sure to block your wheels, set parking brake on tow vehicle.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

The weight of the Outback might tax the capability of a cars scissor jack. Having it fail while changing a tire could be extremely dangerous.

John


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> The weight of the Outback might tax the capability of a cars scissor jack. Having it fail while changing a tire could be extremely dangerous.
> 
> John


I would highly recommend a bottle jack for changing the Outback tires vs a auto jack

The other easy easy easy way (and very safe) is to simply drive up on your leveling blocks. The Outback has two tires and odds are good you're not going to have both of them flat. Once you drive up high enough on the good tire, the flat is a snap to change. Don't forget to break the lug nut seal before you get it off the ground.


----------



## outbacker23 (Jan 6, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> The weight of the Outback might tax the capability of a cars scissor jack. Having it fail while changing a tire could be extremely dangerous.
> 
> John


I would highly recommend a bottle jack for changing the Outback tires vs a auto jack

The other easy easy easy way (and very safe) is to simply drive up on your leveling blocks. The Outback has two tires and odds are good you're not going to have both of them flat. Once you drive up high enough on the good tire, the flat is a snap to change. Don't forget to break the lug nut seal before you get it off the ground.
[/quote]
Hello folks,
You all are the greatest. Thanks to all for responding. I do have the bottle jack and torque wrench now. Today i was fooling around with my Outback and generator. I had the generator supplying power, and turned on the heater with the remote and set it at 70 degrees to warm up the trailer. Left for about 15 minutes, came back and went in the Outback to see how the furnace was working. It was still cold inside and the furnace didn't kick on during the 20 minutes i sat there waiting for it to kick on. I looked in the breaker/convertor/ fuse box, and a little red light was on to the right of one of the 15 amp fuses. Does the red light indicate that the fuse to the left of the red light is blown? I suspect the furnace fuse is blown, so i went to the hardware and bought a package of the 15 amp snap in fuses.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Athomas said:


> You all are the greatest. Thanks to all for responding. I do have the bottle jack and torque wrench now. Today i was fooling around with my Outback and generator. I had the generator supplying power, and turned on the heater with the remote and set it at 70 degrees to warm up the trailer. Left for about 15 minutes, came back and went in the Outback to see how the furnace was working. It was still cold inside and the furnace didn't kick on during the 20 minutes i sat there waiting for it to kick on. I looked in the breaker/convertor/ fuse box, and a little red light was on to the right of one of the 15 amp fuses. Does the red light indicate that the fuse to the left of the red light is blown? I suspect the furnace fuse is blown, so i went to the hardware and bought a package of the 15 amp snap in fuses.


...and?

Did that fix the problem or did it blow the fuse again?

Not sure about the red indicating a problem. Those fuses are really easy to look at to detmine if they are blown.

Did the fans kick on?

Did you hear the furance start?

Did you try to run it on propane?


----------



## outbacker23 (Jan 6, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> You all are the greatest. Thanks to all for responding. I do have the bottle jack and torque wrench now. Today i was fooling around with my Outback and generator. I had the generator supplying power, and turned on the heater with the remote and set it at 70 degrees to warm up the trailer. Left for about 15 minutes, came back and went in the Outback to see how the furnace was working. It was still cold inside and the furnace didn't kick on during the 20 minutes i sat there waiting for it to kick on. I looked in the breaker/convertor/ fuse box, and a little red light was on to the right of one of the 15 amp fuses. Does the red light indicate that the fuse to the left of the red light is blown? I suspect the furnace fuse is blown, so i went to the hardware and bought a package of the 15 amp snap in fuses.


...and?

Did that fix the problem or did it blow the fuse again?

Not sure about the red indicating a problem. Those fuses are really easy to look at to detmine if they are blown.

Did the fans kick on?

Did you hear the furance start?

Did you try to run it on propane?
[/quote]
Oregon Camper,
I will have to wait until i go back out there tomorrow. I have my rig parked out in the country because i live in a subdivision with a sloped driveway, and i didn't want to park it in the street. No, i forgot to try it on propane...i completely forgot about doing that







The air conditioner did work with the genset, but no heater. Tried "Emerg Heat" button also,,,but nada, no heater fan,,,nothing. I'll change the fuse and see if that was the problem...I'll also try it on propane. I will find out for sure tomorrow after i wait here for the UPS to deliver my Camping World products. I am soooo busy since getting the OB. Got a motorcycle braided steel Harley Davidson chain lock to secure the generator. Man, those things aren't cheap. I'll report back tomorrow. Thanks for the reply. I guess one of these days i'll get it all figured out.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Your furnace _has_ to run on propane, no gas no heat, your water heater can run on either ac or propane. 
First no fan nada on the furnace, check the fuse/replace if necessary, reset the breaker, even though it might not look like it tripped it could have. Do your lights work without the gen or shore power. If they don't the batteries are dead or not hooked up, charge or hook up batteries (black is + on trailers like a house and the white is -). Also before trying to light the furnace you need to purge the air from the lines, the easiest way is to light a few burners on the stove for a few minutes until you get a solid flame, this is also necessary sometimes to get your fridge to run on propane.

Again welcome, enjoy the TT and keep the questions coming. If your not getting an answer to a question on this post it's more than likely people have already welcomed you and you should just start a new thread titled no heat bla bla bla so more will read.

Good luck

Bill.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Athomas said:


> Oregon Camper,
> I will have to wait until i go back out there tomorrow. I have my rig parked out in the country because i live in a subdivision with a sloped driveway, and i didn't want to park it in the street. No, i forgot to try it on propane...i completely forgot about doing that
> 
> 
> ...


Like Bill said, turn on the propane (you'll need it for heat







) Then purge the lines by lighting the stove and letting it run for 30 sec. Then with a new fuse turn on the furnace. The fan should come on right away and then you should hear the burner light.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Not sure what I was thinking when I said does it work with propane...of course it only runs on propane.









If the heater doesn't detect the furnace running, then it shuts itself of as a safety precaution.

Looking forward to hearing if you got it working.


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

Welcome to Outbackers and congratulations on the new Outback.


----------

